# 2019/2020 PFF Hunting Rodeo



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You get 3 hours to let a deer sit after shooting. This is for bragging rights. 

Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine.


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 3 hrs to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!!

Contest will run from legal shooting light October 1, 2019 through March 1, 2020.

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL.

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......



GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!

The teams are:

Team 1
Brandon SPC2
Backwoods11
Sequioha

Team 2
Cainpole
jaster
Broadheadstiffshaft

Team 3
Amateur Alex
MrFish
zgobbler5

Team 4
Awhite08
Jason
jvalhenson

Team 5
Walton County
Delta Dooler
Southern Angler

Team 6
IM4MOPAR
Fishinspot
Achim2

Team 7
Telum Pisces
saltysweet
pirate

Team 8
Outside9
Noworyz
naclh2oDave

Team 9
Baker8425
Piercfh
TheBeeDeeGee


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Post your kills on here. Keep the chit chat on other threads. I don't want to scroll through 50 pages at the end of the season.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Team 6
3 Piggy’s 
Good night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Team - 5. DOE











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltysweet (May 2, 2013)

9pt team7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, 8 pointer


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Team 3 Doe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Doe team 6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang, team 6 is rockin! Sorry fellas, haven’t gotten one yet but I’ll get us some points on the board also!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6 DOE


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Team 5 doe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Team 8–Shot fired in NW Kansas, saw him go down... pics to follow when my fingers thaw...


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

*Team 8 buck....*

Here’s my Kansas deer for team 8.... trying to represent... lol... will measure tomorrow, I’m knackered.....5x5 with at least 4 kickers... my first ever stalk but been watching him since Sunday... needed the right wind...

I have no idea why the one is upside down... will try to fix it tomorrow...


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Team 2 
10pt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

*Team 8 doe shot fired & went 5 yards*

Team 8 Deer a doe..... #2 deer from me


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, doe


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Doe. Field dressed 120.








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I just realized I never took the photo throwing a hand sign for my first deer damnit.....I could throw the peace sign while eating the back straps tonight


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Y’all see this??? Thread is for PICS ONLY! Y’all going to make it a pain in the ass to keep up with scores....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

11pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Team 5 96lb Doe


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Let’s try this a 4th time. It wouldn’t let me post at the camp. Team 5 Doe. 

**Please delete double post. I guess third time was the charm.**


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, doe took a few hours to get a good signal


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Doe team 6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, 10 point


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Team 7
Last day gun season 
Last light indiana
2 does
https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1051662&stc=1&d=1575243571


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Team 5 197lb sow + 5 piglets


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, 8 pointer


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Team 8

A 4 point 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Team #6 doe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang my teammates are killin it. I’m hoping to at least add a couple does this weekend for doe weekend. No meat in the fridge yet so this weekend it is! Congrats folks!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Team 6, 5 pointer


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Team 5 doe DRT at 3:20


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

FINALLY I get to help out my Team 6 brethren! Doe DRT. First meat of the season on the last doe weekend at literally last light tonight. Have tomorrow left at least for another doe. Then maybe find some horns!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Team 3

10 pt











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Team 2

8pt









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

Team 9. 17 points.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

no hand signal so may not count sorry team if I messed us up but here are my 2 bucks from 12/31 and 1/1. No signal at all to post till today so is what it is if they dont count oh well ha. 8 and 6 points


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

An “8” for Team 8.....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Doe for team 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Team 4 Doe. Just shot and recovered. Back up in the stand till dark


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Team 4. Another Doe


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Team 4 9 point if it counts. Sorry team 4 forgot hand signal again not doing good with that this year.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Team 5 7pt


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Team 5 140lb sow


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Team 6
9pt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

7pt for team 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Team 8 yote on last day of general gun....


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Time wasted to play by the rules and post tor no results weeks after the season ended. I’ll be sitting out on the future competitions unless something changes.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I participated for 1 year and even donated some nice prizes. That was enough for me to see that this contest is a waste of time.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

billyb said:


> I participated for 1 year and even donated some nice prizes. That was enough for me to see that this contest is a waste of time.


I really appreciate the tree seat you gave me Billy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you and the other 2 winners get a lot of use out of them. Seems like age has a lot to do with sitting on the ground more often.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I never did see or hear who won. Did it ever get released??


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthernAngler said:


> Time wasted to play by the rules and post tor no results weeks after the season ended. I’ll be sitting out on the future competitions unless something changes.


Well, it is just for bragging rights. Sorry, I got busy and didn't post results. It's not like folks can't go back and add them up themselves.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I come up with 102 for team 6, hope we have another outstanding year!!!! C'mon October!!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Did we put a rodeo together for 20/21 season? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Not even sure who won the last one.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

billyb said:


> Not even sure who won the last one.


Get your calculator out and add it up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

No award dinner?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> No award dinner?


I had it all planned out, but ate it all during corntine.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If you have to add the scores to see if you won then I assume no prizes either. Sure glad I decided not to participate any longer after giving away 3 Millineum Tree Seats in 2018. Just not worth the effort.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I had it all planned out, but ate it all during corntine.


I was actually being serious for a change, I thought you all were friends.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

billyb said:


> If you have to add the scores to see if you won then I assume no prizes either. Sure glad I decided not to participate any longer after giving away 3 Millineum Tree Seats in 2018. Just not worth the effort.


If you read the first page, then you would know that there were no prizes. 

Yes, we are all aware that you gave away the three stands. You remind us every year.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got a few on here that get butt hurt by someone that kills more than 2 deer, dont know if they think the population is hurting or if theyre just jealous.... 

Imma kill my 10 a year regardless just like I have the past 20 years and couldn’t give 2 chits if anyone likes it or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

